# Miami Day 4 - It Ends -part dos



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

so my wife and daughter pick me up at the airport and the whole ride home they are very silent. We pull up to the house and the front door is in shambles and my daughter still cant find one of the cats. While I was in Miami I got double teamed by FN in MT and Dozer cleaned up after him.

I have plenty of ammo from Miami and you have not heard the last of this....


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice bomb welcome home bomb ..........I know you must have eaten alot of Cuban sandwiches and alot of espresso cubana


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice tag team! Welcome home!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

What a better way to come home...in a shambles from a great bomb, NICE! Just be merciful when you start...


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

the bombing around here is INSANE!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice hits....


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Sneaky, good work.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hits!!!


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

*Ha Ha!!*

You HAVE to admit...It is kinda FUNNY.

Your talking to Don Kiki in FL and back at home, a few of his brown labels are blowing out Your front door!!

FN in MT


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

FN in MT said:


> You HAVE to admit...It is kinda FUNNY.
> 
> Your talking to Don Kiki in FL and back at home, a few of his brown labels are blowing out Your front door!!
> 
> FN in MT


 Yea yea you laugh now wait until I get back from Norway...

By the way Mr. Berger (Don Kiki) is a really nice guy, he must have given me 15 cigars over two days. Discounted everything I purchased and was just an all around good soul.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Just awesome pics Bro!


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

sweet sticks!! what's that diploma cigar?


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Looks like you went to some nice spots in Miami. Good luck on you return fire!


----------

